# SPRAY BONDO !



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

has anyone used polyester spray filler on any of their jobs ? if so how did it work out for you ? or should i just stick with rage gold ??

thanks,
j.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 31, 2003)

I've seen those types of things before (normally the roll on type) I was never too impressed. I personally like rage. I'm getting too old (25.. haha) to keep up with the "newest and latest" I found what works for me. I'm sticking with it. Seems everytime I try to add something new to the mix, things get fucked up.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I've used it,works great,just can't spray it over bare metal(epoxy primer first)and you need a cannon to spray it!But yes it works well and sands out great,Omni is the only product line i've used.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Poly surfacers are not designed to be base fillers. you do all your normal filler work, then poly surface the area, car etc. block it all out, the you would spray a normal Primer surfacer and block that out. I use Evercoat slicksand all the time, it sands fairly easy and you can build up a good 20 mils in 3 coats to block out. You need a 2.5-3.0 tip to even get it out the gun with a decent result though.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

does it go like this then ?

steel > rage gold > epoxy primer > poly filler > high build > paint ???

or like this

steel > rage gold > poly filler > epoxy primer > high build > paint ??


or something different again.

thanks.

j.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Epoxy before the polyester filler,if you have exposed metal it will not adhere properly.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 1 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Epoxy before the polyester filler,if you have exposed metal it will not adhere properly.
> [snapback]3350371[/snapback]​*


 not necessarily it all depends on the products being used. 

I myself prefer to use rage gold, block out to 180, then seal in the work with epoxy and wet on wet the polyester primer. block that out then use primer surfacfer, and I always spray an epoxy sealer before basecoat.


whatever you do, do not spray any etc on bare metal before you apply the poly surfacer, and you do not need etch before epoxy.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 1 2005, 08:48 PM
> *not necessarily it all depends on the products being used.
> 
> I myself prefer to use rage gold,  block out to 180,  then seal in the work with epoxy and wet on wet the polyester primer.  block that out then use primer surfacfer,  and I always spray an epoxy sealer before basecoat.
> ...




you do not need etch before epoxy.


thank you so many people do this and i don't know why :dunno:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 1 2005, 07:57 PM
> *you do not need etch before epoxy.
> thank you so many people do this and i don't know why :dunno:
> [snapback]3352441[/snapback]​*


I know, its becasue they do not know wtf they are doing, or they do not read the product tech sheets? i dunno.


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

not all epoxy primers are meant for direct to metal applications. some do require an etch primer.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

how about this then

steel > rage gold (block out)> steel compliant epoxy primer > wet on wet poly filler (block out) > primer surfacer > wet on wet sealer and paint.

sound like a tight progam ??

j.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My buddy just did his 1950 ragtop bug using spray polyester filler and swears by it. I know he said he lays down etch prime over the bare metal first. He said it cuts down his body prep time in half. Heres his bug at the show last month.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

can you get the recipe for me, i know it is not in common use but like you said, a few swear by it. funny thing too, i got mad vws as well. see what your boy can tell me about this shite.


lastly, can you spray it through a 1.8 tip or should i be going and getting an old syphon feed gun w a 2.2 just to ruin.

j.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2005, 11:33 AM
> *My buddy just did his 1950 ragtop bug using spray polyester filler and swears by it. I know he said he lays down etch prime over the bare metal first. He said it cuts down his body prep time in half. Heres his bug at the show last month.
> 
> 
> ...



You can etch before epoxy if you want, you never etch before Poly surfacer, Out of the 5 different kinds I have ever used it says not to use etch at all. You would never use etch primer then apply body filler, the same reasons why apply to poly surfacers.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jul 3 2005, 12:48 PM
> *can you get the recipe for me, i know it is not in common use but like you said, a few swear by it. funny thing too, i got mad vws as well. see what your boy can tell me about this shite.
> lastly, can you spray it through a 1.8 tip or should i be going and getting an old syphon feed gun w a 2.2 just to ruin.
> 
> ...


go to Lordco or KMS tools and get a cheap hvlp gun with at least a 2.5 tip. I paid less then 100 for my last one and its still going after 3 yrs.



Proper way to do everything, but also the most expensive is epoxy, body filler, , epoxy over the filler areas, poly surfacer, primer surfacer, sealer BC/CC.

I would use PPG DPLF expoxy primer, and get a couple of gallons of evercoat slicksand polester primer, and then use PPG k38, or NCP primer surfacer. all really easy to get near you as Lordco carries them all.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

funny, you seem to have the same arsenal as me. i should have stock in DPLF and K38.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jul 3 2005, 11:38 PM
> *funny, you seem to have the same arsenal as me. i should have stock in DPLF and K38.
> [snapback]3359219[/snapback]​*


I use sikkens all day at work, but even at cost its usually still more than what I can get PPG for from Lordco.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hey I have to make a correction from yesterday. I talked with my painter and he said not to etch prime with the spray polyester because the etch primer will not allow the spray polyester to dry sufficiently. He said it is definitely ok to lay down on bare metal.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2005, 07:47 AM
> *Hey I have to make a correction from yesterday. I talked with my painter and he said not to etch prime with the spray polyester because the etch primer will not allow the spray polyester to dry sufficiently. He said it is definitely ok to lay down on bare metal.
> [snapback]3364318[/snapback]​*


I've had adhesion problems with the Omni polyester over bare metal,it just curls up on top,don't say I didn't warn ya!


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

i have used evercoat g2 spray polester and it works good. you can spray it over bare metal but i recommend epoxy prime first. i use PPG DP, works great. 1.8 is okay but 2.2 is better.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 5 2005, 09:06 AM
> *I've had adhesion problems with the Omni polyester over bare metal,it just curls up on top,don't say I didn't warn ya!
> [snapback]3364492[/snapback]​*



Hmmmm. Good point. I'll have to ask what brand he's using.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

can i spray the evercoat g2 wet on wet over dplf epoxy primer then ? then k38 over top of the polyester once blocked straight in 180?

lets get a recipe for this situaton, sould be performing this early next week. thanks.

j.


----------



## la 323 kustoms (Jul 2, 2005)

YOU USE SPRAY FILLER FOR GUIDE COATING.YOU GET THE BODY AS STRIGHT AS YOU CAN 1ST THEN (OVER BARE METAL)YOU SPRAY THE FILLER 3 GOOD COATS THEN YOUR DARK GUIDE OVER IT.BLOCK THE WHOLE CAR DOWN LOOK FOR YOUR HIGH SPOTS WHICH WILL BE BARE METAL AND YOUR LOWS WHICH WILL BE DARK SPOTS.FIX THOSE THEN REPEAT THE PROCESS TILL THERE ARE NO HIGHS OR LOWS.THIS IS WHEN YOU PUT ON THE ETCH COATS ON. HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OUT.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Jul 8 2005, 12:52 AM
> *can i spray the evercoat g2 wet on wet over dplf epoxy primer then ? then k38 over top of the polyester once blocked straight in 180?
> 
> lets get a recipe for this situaton, sould be performing this early next week. thanks.
> ...


You should not have a problem, I have sprayed slicksand wet on wet over epoxy before.

You want to get the work good enough for primer in 180 before you apply the epoxy and then poly. remember that even though it is spray filler it can still bridge sand scratches and eventually it will sink and show, not always right away but it can eventually happen.


----------

